# Solved: ATI composite TV output / ubuntu



## thoyler (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello All:

I have installed and downloaded all updates (including video codec's and Realplayer) for ubuntu 6.06 LTS with no problems, however, I have no composite video output. The card is: ATI 7500 All in Wonder.

I have tried the instructions at:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI

How can this card be configured for composite TV output on ubuntu 6.06?

P. S. I have two machines with the ubuntu 6.06 O/S, each with an older ATI video card: 1) *this one* (ATI 7500 AIW) and 2) (Rage 128 PF/Pro AGP 4x TMDS).

thoyler


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi again thoyler,

Download a program called Envy from here.

Run the .deb file you downloaded (just double left click) and click "Install Package". Once it's complete close the window.

Now you need to enter the virtual shell terminal. This can be done by booting into Recovery Mode) or by pressing CTRL-ALT-F1.

Once you are the virtual terminal login (if you aren't already).

Now type in the command:

```
sudo envy
```
You should be displayed with the options menu similar to this:









Enter 3 to install the ATI drivers. The script will do everything for you (it's a really cool script).

Once everything is complete enter option 5 to restart the X server. If it fails use CTRL-ALT-DEL to reboot.

If you have problems with the X server failing to start follow this or this (again). You shouldn't need to (although I've only used the script for nVidia).

If everything goes according to plan your ATI drivers should be installed. If they are you might be able to change your ATI settings. For example (with nVidia) I have "NVIDIA X Server Settings" under Applications > System Tools.

Good luck.


----------



## thoyler (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello Gibbs:

I have used the "ENVY" script on both of the ubuntu machines in use with the same result:
"according to Envy, your card is not supported?".

What Next?

Regards
thoyler


----------



## beara (Mar 5, 2007)

I am also working to get a AIW card to use work with Ubuntu. I am using the Edgy flavor. From the ATI site they state that their drivers only support 8500 and newer cards and do not support video capture at all. The card I am tryin to work with is a 7200 AIW. From all information that I have found for these cards, I am directed to the GATOS project at Source Forge. 

I have also found that there is a GATOS package listed in the SYNAPTIC update tool for Edgy. I will be trying these with a clean install of Ubuntu Edgy later today. If I get them working, I will then be checking to see if the composite TV oputput works.


----------



## thoyler (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello beara:

How did it go?

Regards
thoyler


----------



## beara (Mar 5, 2007)

The clean install worked fine and the graphics are good. The issue I am having at this time is video capture. I had to try several programs before I got the TV in to work. With xatitv, I get no supported card found. same with motv.

The program I got to work is xawtv, but this needs configure each time. You can build a configuration file and use it to start it though. I would like to get the xatitv to work, but it looks like I need to make some adjustments to drivers and startup. 

I believe that I am using the Xorg Radeon driver. The issue I see in the Xorg.0.log is that the 7200 is not listed as a supported card. 

I have not had the time to work on this so I am still researching possibilities. Will keep post up to date as I progress.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Have a look here
https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.18.8.html


----------

